# 2009 Halloween/Autumn item sightings



## Hauntiholik

It's getting to be that time of year again. Stores are starting to put out their Fall items and it won't be long until the Halloween stuff goes out too.

Post your sightings here!!! 

Make sure you tell everyone what store you saw the items at and pictures would be a great help! 

Beware....forum newbies....if you find the best prop or decoration ever and you don't provide pictures, links or store names you will be publicly flogged.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hobby Lobby has an aisle of autumn leaves and indoor decorations out. Nothing Halloween specific yet.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Micheal's got in their fall flowers, pumpkins, and crows, but also no Halloween specific items yet.


----------



## Ravenseye

*There're pumpkins in them thar stores!*

Last night I was wandering about the closest Michaels and happened to notice that there were some pumpkins on the tip-tops of the seasonal area of the store...

it's coming people....

-Mike


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I know! So exciting!
I picked up a pack of flickering LED tealights with a 50% coupon yesterday, then got back in line with another coupon and a crow


----------



## GothicCandle

wow. This is soooo unfair. Here NO ONE NO STORES they never put out anything untill august.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My local Michael's store usually puts out the Spookytown stuff shortly after the 4th of July. For people who collect these buildings, if you want a see what's in coming in 2009 you can look here SpookyTown 2009


----------



## The_Caretaker

My local Halloween USA is already setting up shelves and display walls, has a sign in the window that it is coming soon


----------



## Hellvin

Holy Cow! It's only one day past the first day of summer... here in Canada, the frost isn't even out of the ground yet, so it will be a while before Fall/Halloween stock hits the shelves!!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Oooh... I'm getting tingles all over!!!
Sadly, no sightings as of yet 'round the mid-Atlantic...

EDIT: Has a coupon thread for the '09 season been opened yet? Happy to share the savings...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> EDIT: Has a coupon thread for the '09 season been opened yet? Happy to share the savings...


Good idea! 2009 Coupon Thread


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> My local Michael's store usually puts out the Spookytown stuff shortly after the 4th of July. For people who collect these buildings, if you want a see what's in coming in 2009 you can look here SpookyTown 2009


We have some of the Spookytown buildings and accessories. We really look forward to seeing what's in the display every year at Michael's.


----------



## Spooklights

I was at my local Michael's yesterday, and they had some pumpkins and fall leaf picks out already. They seem to be clearing shelf space for the Halloween items.


----------



## IshWitch

Hauntiholik said:


> My local Michael's store usually puts out the Spookytown stuff shortly after the 4th of July. For people who collect these buildings, if you want a see what's in coming in 2009 you can look here SpookyTown 2009


Thanks for the link!
I hadn't even thought about checking them out and that just put me in HIGH GEAR!
I wish we had a Michaels closer. It is like a 40 minute drive so I don't get there too often. I'm going to sign up so I can get the coupons. I need wedding stuff for our daughter anyway! 

:jol:


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Our Michaels whipped out some stuff overnight. Maybe they saw me coming, but yesterday a whole half aisle of foliage, flowers, pumpkins and crows appeared in the seasonal stuff. Joann Fabrics had a small section cleared for Halloween costume and print fabrics. There were some repeats/old favs and a couple new prints with room for lots more. Will post pics later!

EDIT:
Well my m&[email protected]#*&%[email protected] camera ate the in-store pics, but here's some fabric I picked up from JoAnn's...
(click for larger images)
Halloween Delights on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2482/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@c370dbde96http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackthorncreations/3663507234/sizes/l/in/photostream/
I think the last one was in the wrong section, but hey, it's still cool...


----------



## Aelwyn

There's fall stuff in Michael's (gourds, crows, fall leaves). I just printed out a 50% coupon, so I'm going to grab a big ass crow.  Woohoo!

Value Village and Talize have Hallowe'en stuff out, too. I got a gargoyle door knocker with eyes that light up for only $2.99.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Yep, our Michaels got in lotsa Fall Foliage and pumpkins and such AND a WHOLE ROW full of Lemax stuff as well as some decorations! It was SO EXCITING to see! It's COMING SOON, folks! Aghhh!:biggrinkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here are some items we picked up at the local Michael's store this past weekend.

A little pumpkin (same as mentioned above and yes, many crows available at the moment but not on sale):










A skeleton wooden puzzle ($2.00):










And a tarantula wooden puzzle ($1.00):


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

MorbidMariah said:


> Yep, our Michaels got in lotsa Fall Foliage and pumpkins and such AND a WHOLE ROW full of Lemax stuff as well as some decorations! It was SO EXCITING to see! It's COMING SOON, folks! Aghhh!:biggrinkin:


Aw man! Lemax! They've got some great stuff coming out this year too. Can't wait till our gets Lemax in.


----------



## Spooky1

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> Our Michaels whipped out some stuff overnight. Maybe they saw me coming, but yesterday a whole half aisle of foliage, flowers, pumpkins and crows appeared in the seasonal stuff. Joann Fabrics had a small section cleared for Halloween costume and print fabrics. There were some repeats/old favs and a couple new prints with room for lots more. Will post pics later!
> 
> EDIT:
> Well my m&[email protected]#*&%[email protected] camera ate the in-store pics, but here's some fabric I picked up from JoAnn's...
> (click for larger images)
> 
> I think the last one was in the wrong section, but hey, it's still cool...


DLC, those are some great fabric patterns. Maybe I can get Roxy to get some. Maybe then she'll get the sewing machine out of the box. As we all know you must have 2 X chromosomes to be able to sew, otherwise I'd give it a shot.


----------



## BadTable Manor

Went by Michaels a couple days ago, and a hapless employee left the shelf display instructions laying about. Looks like they'll be selling a lot of some items labeled "Halloween Bling" - glittery and diamond-studded skulls and stuff.


----------



## scareme

I dont think "Halloween Bling" sounds like my taste. But maybe it would be eaiser to see at night. I'll have to see it.


----------



## Aelwyn

BadTable Manor said:


> Went by Michaels a couple days ago, and a hapless employee left the shelf display instructions laying about. Looks like they'll be selling a lot of some items labeled "Halloween Bling" - glittery and diamond-studded skulls and stuff.


That sounds a little NOT my Hallowe'en stuff. But maybe something I'd keep around on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## Aelwyn

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> Our Michaels whipped out some stuff overnight. Maybe they saw me coming, but yesterday a whole half aisle of foliage, flowers, pumpkins and crows appeared in the seasonal stuff. Joann Fabrics had a small section cleared for Halloween costume and print fabrics. There were some repeats/old favs and a couple new prints with room for lots more. Will post pics later!
> 
> EDIT:
> Well my m&[email protected]#*&%[email protected] camera ate the in-store pics, but here's some fabric I picked up from JoAnn's...
> (click for larger images)
> 
> I think the last one was in the wrong section, but hey, it's still cool...


DUUUUUDE! How did I miss this post?

Those are awesome. Might have to make a cross-border trip to get some of that.  I think the black and gray stuff would make a cute sundress.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Halloween bling sounds a little too "naughty nurse" type halloween to me, but I like shiny things so we'll see.

And one of our Michaels got their Lemax in along with those little spell bottles and a couple racks of fall cutesy stuff like scarecrows and such. Going back soon! Will try to take pictures.


----------



## scream1973

Thats pretty slick material.. Hmm might have to see if there is something i can make out of it.. I dont think a sundress would look quite right on me so..


----------



## Lady Nyxie

As of two days ago a few of Michael's had their aisles cleared and new labels on them. Will be checking in this weekend and keep you guys posted.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the party city here in town never really puts there Halloween stuff fully away..you can go get pretty generic costumes decorations accessories all year


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

just got this in today at party city


----------



## Spooklights

Michael's had some of the Lemax buildings out today, but not much else yet.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Halloween Bling mystery solved...






















(bigger pics on my flickr)
Not too bad. As Aelwyn said, it's much more year round type home decor and not really haunt friendly. 

And some of the usual:









Sorry for the crappy cell pics. Who'd have thought I'd be going to Michael's at 9 in the morning on my day off??

Couldn't get good angles on a lot of stuff because there were boxes and empty wire bins blocking everything. Looks like the Lemax is all put out (I picked up the Funeral photo, Haunted Hearse and a cute little cat scene and got a weird look from the cashier-- like they care?!) Lots of little pumpkins new this year! They're also setting up the kiddie craft section, labels are up and the wire bins, I'm guessing, are for funkins. So far it's all decor stuff. I'm stalking them till the foam skulls and such start coming out!
...not that I'm not stalking them already or anything.


----------



## hpropman

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> Halloween Bling mystery solved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bigger pics on my flickr)
> Not too bad. As Aelwyn said, it's much more year round type home decor and not really haunt friendly.
> 
> And some of the usual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell pics. Who'd have thought I'd be going to Michael's at 9 in the morning on my day off??
> 
> Couldn't get good angles on a lot of stuff because there were boxes and empty wire bins blocking everything. Looks like the Lemax is all put out (I picked up the Funeral photo, Haunted Hearse and a cute little cat scene and got a weird look from the cashier-- like they care?!) Lots of little pumpkins new this year! They're also setting up the kiddie craft section, labels are up and the wire bins, I'm guessing, are for funkins. So far it's all decor stuff. I'm stalking them till the foam skulls and such start coming out!
> ...not that I'm not stalking them already or anything.


Take one of those diamond skulls and corpse it except for the bling teeth! now that would be funny.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

One more...








Discovered these in a different Michael's when I went to return something.

Also discovered different "bling" signs that said some really lame stuff like "Diamonds are a Ghouls Best Friend". NOT my cup of tea.


----------



## Aelwyn

Wow, those are REALLY blingy....LOL! Won't be buying any of those (though I might get a disco skull for my friend...LOL).

But this guy looks promising:










Might have to check out Michael's tomorrow or Sunday, to see what they have out.


----------



## BadTable Manor

Too funny, Aelwyn, that's the one thing I couldn't resist: I picked him up today - for 40% off!


----------



## Aelwyn

BadTable Manor said:


> Too funny, Aelwyn, that's the one thing I couldn't resist: I picked him up today - for 40% off!


How much was he to start with?


----------



## Esmerelda

TODAY-Michaels had their Lemax Spooky town display up in Humble Texas! You know I was there first thing, 50% off coupon in hand! Love the new 2009 Halloween Express Train set and the Flaming Skull Motorcycle shop!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Aelwyn said:


> How much was he to start with?


It's the same skull bust from last year, just sparkly (and actually lighter...), but I couldn't resist!! I used my 40% too. He was $16.99 before... ooh, but you're in Canada aren't you? Um... *goes to check* 
Says $27 in Canada.


----------



## Monk

Michael's around here just put out some fall floral items along with the SpookyTown stuff. They have a bunch of small pumpkins and gourds. The young lady setting up the display assures me that the larger pumpkins will be here soon.

sorry no pics, I cannot find my camera :madkin:


----------



## BadTable Manor

Aelwyn said:


> How much was he to start with?


Yeah, what Daddy's Little Corpse said. 
Ya know, even if you buy just a piece of candy, you'll get a 40% off coupon.


----------



## Monk

My wife bought some stuff yesterday, and to my surprise, she did NOT get a 40% off coupon!


----------



## MotelSixx

local michaels store has same 'sigfried and roy busts. some are painted with craft paint. hmmmmm maybe they are leftover from a craft class


----------



## Spookie

I was in TUESDAY MORNING on June 30 and they had one end cap of some halloween things. Bought a few medium sized ravens, some K & Company 3D scrapbook embellishments, and a large bird cage from their garden section that I'm going to hang a latex bat in. Let's see what else I can remember (sorry no cellphone pics): small black owls, large crows, bendable fabric coated spiders, halloween rugs, 3-bowl ceramic dip station with skull-headed spreader. Plastic but nice, halloween pumpkin shaped ornaments, some signage like hanging plaques and/or one with a short post--I think these were ceramic. 

They closed for inventory July 1 so I expect more to be out on the shelves after inventory possibly.

I was in HOME GOODS today but no halloween yet. The shelves were still pretty stocked with summer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Michael's store near us had the Halloween bling and the beginnings of a Spookytown set up out this past weekend, along with potion bottles, pumpkins, signs, and flags.


----------



## Aelwyn

One of the Michael's near us has the same as everyone else....skull bling (*shudder* worse than I though), and the every-year potion bottles and wooden signs.

I bought some Halloween Town light up tombstones (I'm making my skull-loving friend a wreath for her front door for a house warming gift), and got a 50% off coupon! Woot! (oh, and I used my printed out 50% off coupon for the tombstones, so they were about $7 rather than $13.99).


----------



## AzKittie74

So unfair, nothing in our stores til right before Halloween, I'll have to take a drive to Vegas to see if things are out soon, Here it is all water toys all year round basically haha


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Garden Ridge in Grand Prairie Texas has started putting animated Halloween decorations on the shelves yesterday. 
I have to admit...it made me smile.


----------



## BadTable Manor

Has anyone else noticed... this year's Spooky Town collection at Michael's seems more expensive than in the past. Am I just imagining it? Or maybe they jacked up their prices because the Dept. 56 stores shut down and they think they can raise their prices? Conspiracy or Paranoia??? Hmmm....


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Michael's in Mansfield, Tx is starting to put Halloween items on the shelves next to the Spooky Town display.


----------



## turtle2778

Department 56 now sells it online and there are still stores that carry it. Just not hallmark. I think Michaels got wise to the coupon use and thats why they are always on sale when we use coupons. You need to get them in that first week or two before the sale prices start.


----------



## BadTable Manor

Just wanted to share with anyone who's interested... I used my 50% off coupon at Michael's today on their Spooky Town "Halloween Purple Light (set of 2)", which normally retail for $12.99. If you like the idea of illuminating your Spooky Town or Dept. 56 Halloween village stuff in black light, these little beauties work wonderfully! They're like super-powered mini blacklights. Love 'em!


----------



## smileyface4u23

We bought the lemax hearse this weekend at Michaels with the 40% off coupon...and another 50% coupon printed with the receipt. Good until Saturday the 18th.


----------



## Spookie

The DOLLAR TREE closest to me just started putting out their Halloween stuff. A few end caps and a longer shelf area. In addition to the crows (3 variations), ceramic containers, tabletop busts and tombstones, and bear costumed figurines that another location already had out, this store had put out quite a few skeleton items (garland, small bone hands, small skulls, small skeletons, and skull necklaces). I think I recognized all the skeleton items from last year. The tombstones may or may not be the same.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

I'll totally have to check out our dollar tree now Spookie!

Michael's looks like it has more of the bling stuff in, but it's more candleholders than cheesy signs and some ridiculously expensive half-glittered candles. They were starting to put out the fall scent jar candles too. Already restocking my pumpin spice candles!! 

EDIT: Some more crappy cell pics...
















The chandy's aren't too shabby and the skull candles (which look like mush here) are pretty swank too. I got a tea light holder-- upper right 2nd pic.


----------



## Aelwyn

Spookie said:


> The DOLLAR TREE closest to me just started putting out their Halloween stuff. A few end caps and a longer shelf area. In addition to the crows (3 variations), ceramic containers, tabletop busts and tombstones, and bear costumed figurines that another location already had out, this store had put out quite a few skeleton items (garland, small bone hands, small skulls, small skeletons, and skull necklaces). I think I recognized all the skeleton items from last year. The tombstones may or may not be the same.


I'll need to make a trip down to the US one weekend in August.  Small skulls and necklaces make GREAT bits and bobs for mini top hats and hair clips that I make.


----------



## Spookie

Thought I'd share my photos of my halloween store sightings with you. Here's the link to my photostream. Look under my Halloween Store sightings. 2009 pics are near the end. They're labeled by store for the most part. Ross, Dollar Tree, Michaels, Tuesday Morning so far this summer:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Wow, looks like I need to check out Ross and see what their stock may have. Ours are always so busy and the shelves always seem to be empty though...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hallmark has Peanut character ornaments dressed in halloween costumes. They also have a candy box that makes a sound when the box is opened.


----------



## Devils Chariot

man!!! i need some bluckies. comeon already!!!


----------



## MotelSixx

Out of 3 local dollar trees, 2 have nothing and one has what spookie had pictured. local party city is getting 2009 halloween stuff this week.


----------



## jdubbya

MotelSixx said:


> local party city is getting 2009 halloween stuff this week.


That's good news Dave! I'll have to check it out.:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds like I need to check out the local Ross, Party City and Dollar stores. I love this time of year!


----------



## Spooky1

I just called our local Party City, and they say they won't have Halloween stuff on the shelves until end of August or beginning of September.


----------



## MotelSixx

Spooky1 said:


> I just called our local Party City, and they say they won't have Halloween stuff on the shelves until end of August or beginning of September.


WHAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTT!  Thats insane. Ours has an aisle empty with signs saying 'what are you gonna be?' and even 'halloween is only --- days away'. The girl working said the '09 stuff will be arriving this week. If its not to far, you may want to stop in and see what they got going on.:jol:


----------



## GothicCandle

MotelSixx said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTT!  Thats insane. Ours has an aisle empty with signs saying 'what are you gonna be?' and even 'halloween is only --- days away'. The girl working said the '09 stuff will be arriving this week. If its not to far, you may want to stop in and see what they got going on.:jol:


Here, stores never have Halloween stuff till the end of august at the very earliest. It's quite annoying, hearing all this Halloween sightings and never seeing my own at the moment! grr


----------



## Spookineer

Went to the local *Old Time Pottery *today and found 4 isles set up and 2 more cleared. Nice to see Halloween out before Christmas for a change. Sorry about the pic quality, only had the cell with me.


----------



## MotelSixx

Local AC Moore has an aisle up. Alot of markdowns; gravestones for $4, Gemmy inflatables for $50, Light up skull fencing $10, and gargoyles $10


----------



## majickmaker

Michaels here in Oklahoma City have put out quite a bit of autumn stuff, some of the indoor Halloween decor, but no outdoor decorations. I haven't been to Hobby Lobby yet. The box stores are still too busy wrapping up summer stuff and getting in back-to-school inventory to have ANYTHING useful or interesting (except that some of the clearanced lawn decor does wonderful work in graveyard if you age it). 
The *EXCITING* thing though is that Garden Ridge is putting out the full-on Halloween haul - indoor and outdoor - skeletons, bats, black cats, cauldrons, owls, howls, witches, brooms, lights, creepy sights, pumpkins, and things that go BUMP in the night!!! Planning a shopping spree this weekend (in between trips to car dealerships - finally trading off the 12 year old pickup with the new gov't CARS incentive, maybe, I think, but I don't know, I'm not very decisive about these things)...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I really have to get to Michael's this weekend. I'm also waiting for our Big Lots to put out their Hween loot - they usually roll that out in early/mid August.


----------



## MotelSixx

'Party City' emptied a run today, Halloween merch starting to come in.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

alright! i know where im going tomorrow! im gonna check out party city and hobby lobby


----------



## Spooky1

Has anyone heard what Sams Club or Costco will have this year? They always have one or two good big props. We got the talking gargoyle from Sams last year.


----------



## sleepersatty99

a few of the dollar tree stores here in philly pa have body parts out. i just went and bought $20 worth of feet, hands,arms and even legs. and they look decent too.


----------



## dionicia

I just spoke with a Michael's sales person today and she said the foam pumpkins were being brought out on Thursday. Woo Hoo!

Also I found the Cracker Barrel has two displays full of Halloween stuff out. They have costumes and some inside decorations. I found two things that I really liked. One was a metal LED candle holder for $20 and you blow on the candle to turn it on and off. The other was a white pumpkin for $10 that has a flickering candle on the inside. I thought he would make a great Jack Skeleton for my Pumpkin Patch. I just need to make the PVC frame and some clothes to match.

Here are some pics:


----------



## skeletonowl

A Dollar Store inside the Stroudsberg mall, PA had skulls and little skeles. A lot of autumn stuff too.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Our Michael's is still Hween deficient as is Big Lots


----------



## Spooky1

The Michael's by us had a big empty rack, which should get stocked with more Halloween stuff this week. Nothing at our Dollar Tree store yet.


----------



## Spookie

I've updated my album with some nice decor items from my last visit to HomeGoods. :jol:
My photos

No big props yet, unforunately, but quite a bit was Dept 56 and I thought the quality of everything was really nice. Would have loved to have loaded up the cart.

No sightings yet in my nearby TJMaxx stores. Went to Big Lots Thursday and nothing there. Our local DT (not the first to put stuff out) doesn't have the body parts yet.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy

I was just at michaels and the dollar tree. Michaels has some cool stuff out, more n more each day. AC Moore has all last years stuff on clearance. Those big 129$ inflatables r 50$ and all the other stuff is also on clearance. My dollar tree had a bunch of stuff and I bought a few body parts that were very nice. If anyone is in or around nj this next part is for you. I was talking to the cashier. What he told me almost made me scream. They are doing construction to an entire floor just for Halloween. They are going to have a huge selection and for a dollar, you can not beat that. If anyone wants to check it out when they open the floor and need directions just let me know.


----------



## Spooky1

I went to Ross over the weekend and they only had a few decorations out. The store looked like it had been looted. Stuff on the floor in every isle. The place was a pigsty.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Walmart has some Halloween props available on-line.
Walmart "on-line only" seasonal items


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Walmart has some Halloween props available on-line.
> Walmart "on-line only" seasonal items


My, that shower curtain that plays the "Psycho" knife theme is certainly a must-have for the guest bathroom:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

hey look, a store bought "Elmer"
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=11026514
sorta...lol


----------



## MotelSixx

DollarrTree update--- hit 3 local DTs today - two have the same stuff (mini skulls, skeletons etc.), 3rd put out tombstones, signs, body parts and blucky skulls.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Pumpkinrot just posted pics of his local Michael's on his blog! Looks like some cool new/revamped stuff, plus the classics...
http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2009/07/michaels-halloween.html


----------



## GothicCandle

Went to part city today, lots of stuff, all way over priced. So I didn't buy anything.


----------



## Bethene

was at Michaels, unfortunately didn't have my phone, they had their animatronics up, will try to remember all,they had, a witch that moves and cackels for about 50 bucks, she wasn't plugged in yet, so not sure waht she actually said/did, a greeter type guy, with a skelly face,in a tux and top coat,that talks and moves don't remember what he was actually called, he was 129.00, so when I saw that, I sorta blacked out briefly!He is quite large. Lots of the wired/ lit/sparkliy type props, pumpkins, a cat whose head raised up and down, large and small vultures, a ghost with skelly hands that reaches for you, 29.00, I beleive, a small hangin witch that cacklesa lamp post, lots of different type of lights, a feather vulture, 3 kinds of spider webs, couple of kinds of spiders, a small rat, skulls, bag of bones, lots of small and large busts, garland of different types, signs,cemetery, etc. sorry no pics, guys, but I sure had fun looking, going to take advantage of the coupons several times this year!


----------



## jdubbya

Michaels here has put out more stuff; Some resin busts, tombstones, the usual vultures, creepy cloth, foam skulls, spiders, rats, blah blah.. Also setting up their animatronic area. Was at Party City yesterday and asked the clerk about their Halloween merchandise. She said it all has to be out by the end of August, so I'm guessing they'll be getting stuff out soon. Aisles are cleared and ready.
The dollar stores have a bunch of little stuff out.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Went to Michael's this morning. Have to say I'm a little disappointed. They didn't have the animatronic type stuff set up, but from looking over the boxes I'm a little less than impressed. The new bigger tombstones were pretty swank. Will definitely be utilizing some coupons for those.
BUT no black creepy cloth! WTF?! The one year I need LOADS of the stuff and they don't have it. How much does that figure? I asked an employee about it and he said what's out is it-- except for the big props. The shelves were full, no blank spots. *fumes*
Okay, so maybe it's not all that bad, but no creepy cloth?? Off to OTC i guess...


----------



## jdubbya

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> Went to Michael's this morning. Have to say I'm a little disappointed. They didn't have the animatronic type stuff set up, but from looking over the boxes I'm a little less than impressed. The new bigger tombstones were pretty swank. Will definitely be utilizing some coupons for those.
> BUT no black creepy cloth! WTF?! The one year I need LOADS of the stuff and they don't have it. How much does that figure? I asked an employee about it and he said what's out is it-- except for the big props. The shelves were full, no blank spots. *fumes*
> Okay, so maybe it's not all that bad, but no creepy cloth?? Off to OTC i guess...


Check out Walmart later on for creepy cloth. They normally carry a ton of it and it's cheaper than most other places. Come to think of it, the stuff I saw was that bloody gauze stuff and not actual creepy cloth so you might be right in that they're not carrying it this year. If what they have out is all they're getting, it's somewhat less than last year, and as you mentined, not impressive. From memory, Michaels also consolidates the Halloween stuff by mid September, and the stuff is pretty much picked over by then. They have the Xmas stuff ready to put out by Sept.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

jdubbya said:


> Check out Walmart later on for creepy cloth. They normally carry a ton of it and it's cheaper than most other places. Come to think of it, the stuff I saw was that bloody gauze stuff and not actual creepy cloth so you might be right in that they're not carrying it this year. If what they have out is all they're getting, it's somewhat less than last year, and as you mentined, not impressive. From memory, Michaels also consolidates the Halloween stuff by mid September, and the stuff is pretty much picked over by then. They have the Xmas stuff ready to put out by Sept.


I'll be keeping a close eye on alternative creepy cloth sellers. I was hoping to snag some with a coupon and get the props that needed it done with, but oh well...

And our Michaels has their Xmas ribbon aisle fully stocked and partial Christmas town set up started.


----------



## Spooky1

Went to Home Goods and picked up a few things.










The Scaretaker was a steal at $129


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hancock Fabrics has several Halloween-themed fabrics available, plus some Thanksgiving/Halloween/autumn decorative items. They also had six packs of battery-operated tea lights.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Spooky the Scaretaker is awesome! Definitely a good deal.

They have new item at dollar tree this year-- severed limbs! Feet and hands more specifically Quality isn't too bad for $1! They also have sparkly skulls reminiscent of Michael's bling. They're styrofoam, but I think they're a better mold than Michael's. Picked up a couple for my altar. The candlelight will look super on them.


----------



## Vancouver

Spooky1 said:


> Went to Home Goods and picked up a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scaretaker was a steal at $129


how the hell did you get this guy for so cheap????

i have seen that scaretaker priced from $300-$800!

you are very fortunate


----------



## bozz

Yeah the ST was $ 800 at Halloween Express last year and they can't sell it for that but for $ 129 that is a steal !!!! He's cool,not my thing but I would take him as a free gift anyday.....ha !!!


----------



## scream1973

Hes pretty sweet.. I want one


----------



## GothicCandle

got this stuff at the dollar store today. This too

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/slytherinspy/hallo9/DSC00059.jpg

not the greatest pictures, my camcorder don't take awesome still photos, and my other camera, the batterys are dead.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those mini skeleton hands are adorable Nice stuff you found, Gothic! That skull water globe looks like one we got at Target some years ago. When you shake it, little black bats fly around.


----------



## scareme

Did alot of shopping yesterday. Went to Ross and bought a realy large crystal skull I want to use for the crystal ball for the fortuneteller. Walking in the house with my arms full of bags and one drops. I hear glass breaking. Yes it was the crystal skull. Broke in to many pieces to fix it. Ross only had one. I'll have to check another Ross to see if they have one. And try to talk hubby in to letting me buy another after just smashing the first one.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Aw, Scareme! That sucks. Good luck finding another one.

I keep meaning to look in at Ross, but it's always SO busy and picked over...


----------



## Haunted Bayou

$1 limbs.....my DT didn't have those out. Must drive to Mansfield tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This is surprising, i went to hobby lobby for some craft supplies and saw christmas trees and harvest decorations, but no halloween...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> This is surprising, i went to hobby lobby for some craft supplies and saw christmas trees and harvest decorations, but no halloween...


It's not that surprising for Hobby Lobby. Xmas makes them more money than Halloween.


----------



## AzKittie74

Just got the COOLEST loot at Ross! A big clear skull that has a color changing light inside and has scary music, Awesome pillows that match my favorite Orange & Black pumpkin blanket, Halloween themed bottle openers and the cutest ever skellie that holds a tappered candle. I'd show pics but this is a new computer and I can't find my camera software yet haha I am doin a happy dance though ;O)
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=417955720&albumID=1466126&imageID=19400071


----------



## The Mangler

Hobby Lobby is a "Christian" comapny. Do the math.


----------



## toymaker

I was at the mall today and went into one of those filler type stores and in the there was a sign right inside the door that said: Halloween Adventures NOW HIRING


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

We're getting a Spirit Store right down the street from me. Saw the sign just yesterday.


----------



## Rohr Manor

Big Lots just put out there Halloween props in my area. Alot of lighting this year.


----------



## Hauntiholik

JoAnn's has some Halloween socks now. They are cute.


----------



## Rohr Manor

Also i stopped in Michaels today they had there Halloween displays out. Alot of accessory's to finalize a room.


----------



## toymaker

I saw a few things in a catalogue i got today. The halloween stuff was the last two pages right after all the Christmas stuff.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Just got my Lillian Vernon catalog today! The prices are expensive but you can shop around for the same items elsewhere.

Halloween stuff at Lillian Vernon


----------



## saint paul mn

*It's Official!*

Walgreens has started putting the Halloween stuff out. I went to my local store ( st paul, mn) and they have a display! It's was pretty small and it had a large section of candy and just a few decorations but *IT'S STARTED*!

:googly:Get READY!!:googly:


----------



## Warrant2000

Giddy with excitement! BigLots! has done the same!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I have heard, but not seen, that the Dollar Tree as stuff out too. Need to start watching.


----------



## Spooky1

The Party City near me has begun putting out Halloween stuff. Woot! They had a motion triggered skull the plays the Halloween movie theme music that was tempting.


----------



## madscientist70

There will be 2 large Halloween stores opening soon in Massachusetts. Its called "Halloween Connection" and they will be located in the old Taunton/ Dighton Circuit City buildings I have been told by the owner they are shooting for a 9/1/2009 opening!! I'll Keep you posted!!


----------



## mysticwitch

Michael's, Big Lots, Dollar Tree, AC Moore ( has last years things at a discount),,Boscov's has some stuff out & last year's Lemax & a few props @ 50% off. Yankee candle has the new Boney Bunch. The Hallmark stores,home goods, & cracker barrel has some neat things. I live in Eastern Pa & there are a few places that have Halloween year round-- The Emporium of Curious Goods ( vintage Halloween (Bethany Lowe & such) plus some very unique items) in Jim Thorpe,Pa. Also some cool things at Sweet Memeries in Emmaus, Pa. My heart always goes pitter-pat when Halloween shows up in the stores. Walmart & Target also has Halloween clothes out--mainly for kids. Halloween candy has shown up in my Wegman's. If you live in the Reading,Pa area it's worth checking out Celtic Myth & Moonlight---she also carries Halloween, Celtic, Vintage, & Old world decore & gifts


----------



## Ravenseye

Not only are stores in the area starting to gather together Hallows Eve Items, the trees themselves are starting to point towards the coming season.....

As usual, there are trees that I look towards every year to tell me when autumn will be arriving...they are all showing color...and have been for a week or more...

And, like Mystic Witch, our local wegmans has hallows eve candy out, and the local craft stores have been pimping stuff out for a while now 

Happy Autumn People!
-Mike


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

In my area, (Birmingham, Al) A few stores have stuff out. Walgreens, Dollar Tree, Michael's, Party City, Dollar General, Fred's Dollar Store, and Homewood Toy and Hobby all have small displays out. Home Depot and Lowe's both have out some of the Autumn decorations, and have suddenly lowered the price of foam board. Trussville Shopping Center has a large(read HUGE) Spirit Halloween Store opening 9-1-09 at 8 a.m. There is also a Halloween Store opening in the Irondale area. Also, the two big haunt attractions (Sloss Fright Furnace and Atrox Factory) are hiring cast until 8-26-09.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Ooooh,thanx 4 the tip Bio!!! I'm heading 2 home depot and lowe's 2morrow!


----------



## SoCal Scare

Lowes in Murrieta Ca. started clearing shelves today. They had a box of tombstones on the floor and the girl siad that they had gotten in their first shippment yesterday and would be stocking shelves this week!!!!


----------



## MotelSixx

Lowes in erie,pa has some animatronics out (including a stirring ) inflatables, skulls and gargoyles


----------



## jdubbya

Factory Card Outlet ha their stuff out. Much of the same old stuff but a few new things. They have one of the zombie babies that Spirit is carrying this year.


----------



## bozz

*Some nice scores.....*

Scored at Party City with this 3-D motion wall plaque.......he talks his eyes move and light while his jaw opens and in the end he sticks his tongue out. List price was $ 24.99 and he was on sale for only $ 6.50. He's made of a nice heavy resin. Also picked up some LED solar lights for the walk through Hut along with a new sign from Dollar tree.......cool stuff to be had out there now.


----------



## Beepem

I've looked through some of the pages in this thread and didnt see it mentioned - Does big lots have anything out yet?


----------



## turtle2778

Nothing good. Juts a few items, a couple signs, lights and pumpkins


----------



## jdubbya

Thus far, Big Lots is a Big Disappointment. I've stopped by twice, most recently two days ago and the selection is terrible. Just junky little stuff. I'm sure they'll continue to get stuff in but if this is an indication, it's not a good one.


----------



## darkrosemanor

Walgreens has confirmed that they will load the shelves next week. 

I stopped by yesterday and they had a few Fall decorations out. (Including their 5 for $2 scented votive candes - pumpkin spice, apple cider and vanilla maple - I bought the entire flat; about 84 votives total for $30 with the discount the kind lady at the register gave.)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Yeah...Big Lots has the vampire bride and groom and for some reason shrunk the size down to miniature. Don't know what that is about.


----------



## MotelSixx

agree with jdubbya, big lots is big dissappointment. They keep their 'planogram' on the inside of endcap, and it looks like alot of lights and junky stuff


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Honestly, a lot of the things I've seen everyhere have been a disappointment. Granted it's still early, but Michael's and Lowes... *yawn* I'm really disappointed with Michael's especially, everything's all lights and bling and cutesy. The last couple years, even with the Bride and Donna the Dead selection's been much better or at least had more variation. And no, I don't buy a lot of props, but I usually at least get some sort of inspiration from what's out there.

All that said...
Our Party City has started shelving, Walgreens, as someone else mentioned, has some fall things out, and one of our Wal-Marts has the school stuff cleared to one side which means Halloween incoming! Here's hoping Wal-Mart and Target pull it out this year.


----------



## Beepem

I talked to a few walmart employees, they said Halloween decorations wouldn't come out until late September.


----------



## divaann

My son works at K-mart and they have their halloween stock in the back but he's not sure when they are putting it on display. I told him to sneek a peek but all the merchandise is strapped and off in a corner. I hate waiting....


----------



## MotelSixx

2 local lowes sold through their stock of 'stirring witches' . Ive made some major purchases this year, as well as seen many halloween shoppers aboout, and if walmart and kmart continue to hold merch, then it just means more to mark down at end of season.


----------



## madscientist70

Halloween Connection has confirmed their opening at both old circuit city locations. The Taunton, Ma location opens the 1st of september and the Dartmouth,Ma opens on the 2nd!

http://www.myspace.com/457299382


----------



## EvilLump

Haloween express are opening in my area on Sept 1st. And the dollar stores have had some stuff for the last couple of weeks. I see Haloween candy being put in the isles of the department stores where the school supplies have been.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I was surprised last week when I stopped by hobby lobby for some paint and I saw both female and *MALE* wig heads!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Victorian Trading Company has their Halloween items up. (I got my catalog today).

All Halloween

I really want the Twilight Weathervane


----------



## Hauntiholik

Cost Plus World Imports is putting out their Halloween goodies!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Target by my house has like 15 isles cleared, and has the banners and signs up. God I can't wait!


----------



## Uncle Steed

Walgreen's usually puts their stuff out immediately after Labor Day.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Devils Chariot said:


> Target by my house has like 15 isles cleared, and has the banners and signs up. God I can't wait!


Target rules. Much better than Wal-Mart for the past couple of years.


----------



## dollita

-.- I've seen candy and decor out for weeks now, the special sunblock, beachware and patio furniture sections have disappeared! 

Also, a certain godforsaken coffee shop has these super adorable pumpkin mugs now! that just started though... and pumpkin cream cheese muffins, oh god! 

What really perturbs me though is already seeing Christmas decor! NOT ALLOWED BEFORE MY HALLOWEEZY!


----------



## Spooky1

The Target and Walmart by me are both beginning to put out a few Halloween items. Nothing at the Home Depot yet. There is suppose to be a Spirit openning soon, but the location is still empty.


----------



## jdubbya

Was just in Kmart and all of the racks that held back to school stuff are pretty much empty and being moved to a clearance area. The Hallowen stuff can't be far behind.


----------



## spideranne

Kroger has their seasonal isle converted to Halloween. Some plastic skulls in differerent sizes and some masks and makeup, along with the typical "fall" decor.


----------



## robp790

Just visited the Spirit store near my home. Nice and big. Some cool props. But all the grand were still in the box I wanted to see the six michael Myers up close. and the crawling girl. I did like the little animated creature munching on the baby tho.


----------



## Johnmonster

My local Dollar General has about an aisle worth of spooky goodness out, earlier than I expected actually. And ironically enough, next to the Halloween goodies was a package of plastic coat hangers, and *BAM* I knew what I'd be using for legs on my animatronic "Spider ripping its way out of a teddy bear" prop.


----------



## Spooklights

I'm still waiting for the 2 Wal Marts in our area to put out their Halloween stuff. There's a Spirit store not too far away, but they haven't opened for business yet.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Our local Target started to put out some stuff today.
Not a bad selection and some decent prices.
Looks like possibly some hackables for all you creative types.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Spooklights said:


> I'm still waiting for the 2 Wal Marts in our area to put out their Halloween stuff. There's a Spirit store not too far away, but they haven't opened for business yet.


Ours hasn't opened yet either and the sign on the door still says "opening September 1st"


----------



## farewell_goodbye2u

Our Local Target seems to have most if not all of their Halloween Items out. I picked up a few thing fromt them today. Also, our Wal Mart just started putting their stuff out today. Walgreen's, Lowes, Michaels, Big Lots, and Dollar Tree also have all of their Halloween Inventory out. I've Spent a good $200 easily already between all these stores. Gotta love Halloween/Fall time!


----------



## Spooky1

The Spirit web site has a store listed nearby as "Opening Soon", but I haven't seen any activity in one empty store at that location yet.


----------



## Death's Door

I don't know if I am posting this in the right spot or if someone beat me to it but I was scanning the Martha Stewart portion (Comcast On Demand) on the tube and she her "Early Halloween" section with new segments and an advertisement for a new Halloween Magazine for this year. They said it's in stores now. I'm going to Barnes&Noble tonight to see if they have it yet. I didn't see it in the supermarkets.


----------



## The_Caretaker

My Target has stuff out, some costumes and a few masks


----------



## doggieshop

My local Party Fair in Toms River Nj Has costumes from 25 to 75 % off, thought most are 25%


----------



## witchywoman

Spirit store set up is pretty neat this year. I want those trees! Wish they were weather proof - and much cheaper!! I see they also have a spirit fright squad with packages for you to buy so you can decorate without much thought. Do your Walmarts carry anything besides basic Halloween stuff anymore? I do not see anyone besides Spirit stores that carry props and such anymore. I must live in a sucky area! I wish I had a Big Lots!


----------



## Spooklights

The Wal-Marts in our area FINALLY put their Halloween stuff out.


----------



## Glosang

Witchy Woman I do understand,I live in a sucky area!!!!! Of course hubs & I are big makers of things.We have a Big Lots, but nothing at all to brag about...the spirit store is a bit $$$ on most things,I went the 1st week & my daughter struggled to get my wheelchair ( nothing permant just a shattered ankle I have to stay off of,LOL) I wheeled to the door while she was parking the car,I went to open the door & an employee met me saying not open yet,the day after labor day..grrrrr.. so I haven't been this year.Also I have noticed Wal-marts here aren't carrying much Halloween.We stopped by Target that day they were just starting to put out our beloved halloween stuff.Hubs says we have so much he has all but forbidden me to buy very much..LOL.Well my cast is due to come off the day before Halloween, so maybe I will be able to get around for the after the holiday sales..I shouldn't fuss to much last year I was lucky & hit Michaels 90% off & made 2 trips (spent less than 100.00) with my car loaded!!! That should suffice for my new things this year... LOL LOL Good Luck & BOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Spooky1

The Targets in my area finally have (most?) of their Halloween stuff out. There are some really cool tombstones, gargoyles and a few other thing I like. I'll have to see if I can convince Roxy there's room in the yard for another tombstone.


----------



## DarkLore

For those in the Dallas/Fort Worth area - Halloween USA finally opened the store in Arlington, TX....I-30 and Eastchase. Well stocked with goodies.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hallowindow III is now available for $26 CAD plus shipping
I just ordered mine :jol:


----------



## Black Cat

Five Below finally got the Halloween merchandise out. 
They have a Ladies head in metal hanging cage adorned with bats at top $5, Full size skeleton head with LED's that light up the inside in red, pink, green and orange $5. Larger sized tombstones than past years$3-$5, Smaller size light up Forum Novelty skeleton heads $5, sm. foam skulls $1(kinda like the ones at dollar tree), skull mirror with candles, Re-useable tote bags, poor selection of costumes, masks with hair. 
They still have more to put out so I'll check back later in the week.


----------



## Spooky1

The nearby Spirit finally openned. There are definately fewer Halloween stores around this year.


----------



## dasjman

DarkLore said:


> For those in the Dallas/Fort Worth area - Halloween USA finally opened the store in Arlington, TX....I-30 and Eastchase. Well stocked with goodies.


Also one at the Parks Mall on I-20 and Cooper if you are brave enough to venture to that place, and one in Mansfield off of 287 and Debbie Lane by the Sports Authority.

Kind of surprised that Spirit and Halloween Express are not opening in Arlington this year. I checked the Spirit website and there are only two stores in the DFW area. Frisco and Plano I think.


----------



## daveo1101

was at Spirit today - very disappointing


----------

